# Double DIN head units



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

You do it with an interface integrator kit? I forgot the name, its a $170 wiring harness that allows you to control the setting through the steering wheel controls, which might be a little slow or uncomfortable.

I'd recommend you get a tablet, not only it's cheaper, but you get an "improved" OEM look and I'm sure with the Metra and Scoche kits you have to break a bit the Gloss Black Y to fit the double din.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I agree with Xasas . there are a few threads available that detail the installation of a 7"
Tablet into the dash . I am thinking Xtreme Aaron did one and a few others . my tablet just floats . 


Also your time your money your cruzen your choice !
:blowup:


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I want something with a clean, factory installed appearance. I originally wanted the MyLink system, but it wasn't available on the lot in an Eco at the time. I also want to add a backup camera. 

Pioneer, Kenwood, and JVC all make very nice and we'll reviewed models that offer the functionality and appearance that I'm looking for, but I wasn't sure how it would affect the availability of the settings menus that are utilized by the current unit.


----------

